# Seite funktioniert nicht wenn der Bildschirm groß ist



## sunflower84 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen warum es meine Website zerhaut wenn der Bildschirm größer ist ?
Hier die Website: http://www.edl.de/kehry/start.html

Wie umgeht man denn so etwas?

Lg
Sunflower


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Juli 2005)

Einfach die ganze Seite in ein DIV oder eine Tabelle reinhauen die eine fixe Größe haben, dann sollte sowas nicht passieren.

Greetinx Andy


----------



## sunflower84 (8. Juli 2005)

einfach nur <table width="550" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" border="0"></table>?

Er zerhaut mir links das Hintergrundbild und das Bild in der Mitte.
Muss diese Tabelle dann in die zwei Dateien wo es mir die Bilder zerhaut?

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach eine fixe Größe?


----------



## thecamillo (8. Juli 2005)

Warum so komplziert:

Du machst einmal die Seite so wie sie ist, packst in die Mitte den Iframe rein und gut is!
cu thecamillo


----------



## sunflower84 (8. Juli 2005)

Könntest du mir das vielleicht genauer erläutern?

Auf welcher Seite muss ich diesen iframe denn rein machen?
Auf der Startseite wo ich auch die Frames festgelegt habe:

<frameset rows="95,*" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
	<frame name="head" src="startseite/head.html" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" 

framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" noresize>
	<frameset cols="260,*" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
		<frame name="nav" src="navigation/nav.html" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" noresize>
		<frame name="main" src="startseite/fs_start.html" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" leftmargin="0" noresize>
	</frameset>
</frameset>


----------



## thecamillo (8. Juli 2005)

nönö,

du hast eine index.htm die Dein Design beinhaltet kein Framset und dergleichen, da wo der Content rein kommt schreibst du en Iframe rein ahnlich wie bei meinem Beispiel:


```
<TR>
<TD WIDTH="410" HEIGHT="349" >
<IFRAME WIDTH="410" HEIGHT="349" BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0" NORESIZE="NORESIZE" FRAMEBORDER="0" BORDERCOLOR="none" NAME="content" SRC="home.html">
</IFRAME>
</TD>
</TR>
```

Ist ein Auszug woran ich gerade arbeite! So verfahre ich damit immer: Ich mach mein Design immer in PS schiebs rüber zu ImageRe, slice das ganze und mach den Rest nach der Technik!


----------



## Steffen Giers (9. Juli 2005)

Er zerhaut dir dein Layout weil der Bg gekachelt wird. 

   Kann man mit CSS so lösen:


```
*body {
  background:     url(../pfad/zum/hintergrundbild.jpg) no-repeat;
  }
```
 
   Wichtig ist hier die Eigenschaft *no-repeat *die besagt *keine-wiederholung*.


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Bei mir sieht es so aus:
<body bgcolor="#E2E4E8" background="images/bg_nav.jpg " text="#243D68" link="#243D68" alink="#243D68" vlink="#243D68" onload="lock('','');">                             

Wo kommt dieses no-repeat denn genau rein?
background="images/bg_nav.jpg no-repeat"
oder so
background="images/bg_nav.jpg"no-repeat

Lg
Sunflower


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2005)

CSS-Code:

```
body
{
background-image: url(images/bg_nav.jpg) no-repeat;
}
```


----------



## Steffen Giers (10. Juli 2005)

Am übersichtlichsten in einer externe CSS datei oder in den Head der Seite.


```
<head>
 
 <style>
 ...Style angaben
 </style>
 
 </head>
```
 
  Und _Background _reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2005)

Die im <body> notierten Attribute zum Seitenlayout solltest du mit CSS formatieren, also:


```
body
{
background: #E2E4E8 url(images/bg_nav.jpg) no-repeat;
color: #243D68;
}

a:link, a:visited, a:active
{
color: #243D68;
}
```


```
<body onload="lock('','');">
```


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Also bei mir erkennt er das nicht wenn ich es so hin schreibe wie ihr gesagt habt.
Ich habe dann den Quelltext so wie er ist auf meiner Wesite stehen.


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2005)

Das Problem hatten wir doch schon mal, dass dir die Bilder nicht angezeigt wurden ... 

Wo hast du den CSS-Code notiert? 

In der *nav.html* steht nichts und die verlinkte *style.css* im Verzeichnis 'lib' wird nicht geladen, da es diesen Ordner auf deinem Server nicht gibt ...

Notiere mal meinen zuletzt geposteten CSS-Code im HEAD deiner *nav.html*:


```
<head>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body
{
background: #E2E4E8 url(images/bg_nav.jpg) no-repeat;
color: #243D68;
}

a:link, a:visited, a:active
{
color: #243D68;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body onload="lock('','');">
```


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Super das klappt jetzt. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch mit dem Bild in der Mitte hin bekommen. Das kann ich ja genau so machen wie das andere,oder?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2005)

Hab deine Seite gerade besucht und in den HTML-Source geschaut. Du hast vergessen, aus dem <body> die markierten Attribute zu entfernen, da sie jetzt mittels CSS formatiert sind. Siehe hierzu auch meine letzten beiden Source-Postings:


```
<body bgcolor="#E2E4E8" background="images/bg_nav.jpg " text="#243D68" link="#243D68" alink="#243D68" vlink="#243D68" onload="lock('','');">
```
Zu deiner Frage: Ja!


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Das mit dem Bild funktioniert jetzt auch alles.
Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben  

Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich mit meinem 21 Zoll Monitor die Seite aufrufe erscheint unten links Fehler auf der Seite. Aber wenn ich mit meinem Laptop die Seite aufrufe erscheint es nicht. Da ist dann alles in Ordnung. Also wenn es eine hohe Auflösung ist erscheint diese Meldung denke ich. An was kann das denn liegen?


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Ja du hast recht.Das habe ich jetzt mal auskommentiert.

Das mit dem Fehler macht er mir aber nur wenn ich links einmal über das Menü fahre und eine hohe Auflösung habe.


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2005)

sunflower84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja du hast recht.Das habe ich jetzt mal auskommentiert.


Du kannst doch nicht das komplette <body>-Element auskommentieren  :suspekt: 



			
				HTML-Source deiner nav.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <!--<body bgcolor="#E2E4E8" background="images/bg_nav.jpg " text="#243D68" link="#243D68" alink="#243D68" vlink="#243D68" onload="lock('','');">-->
> ```


Entferne einfach die überflüssigen Attribute aus dem Element, so, wie ich es dir jetzt mehrmals gezeigt habe ... ;-]


----------



## sunflower84 (10. Juli 2005)

Ok.Werde ich gleich machen


----------

